# Vent Mat



## laboheme (Oct 18, 2002)

I am looking at using a product called Vent-Mat under the mattress on our boat to stop moisture and mildew. It looks kind of like a nylon scrubby. Has anyone had any experience with this? Any better ideas out there. Thanks.


----------

